# WORMS - Comics!



## The Darkwarlock (16. März 2008)

-


----------



## nalcarya (16. März 2008)

Naja, weder zeichnerisch noch vom Witz her mein Fall - aber grundsätzlich finde ich, dass sich aus den Würmchen einiges rausholen ließe ;>


----------



## chopi (16. März 2008)

zeichenstil gefällt mir,auch wenn *w[wurm]rms* schlechter ist als ein *worm[wurm]*


----------



## Villano (16. März 2008)

ausbaufähig aber es gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Darkwarlock (16. März 2008)

Ich verstehe Kritik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedenfalls Comic Nr. 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

ich find die comics nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2008)

nicht schlecht, lässt sich sicher was draus machen


----------



## The Darkwarlock (17. März 2008)

Wollt ihr mehr? Dann Kommentare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pascal40 (17. März 2008)

Sag mal, tickst du eigentlich noch ganz?! Das sind meine Comics, was du hier begehst ist eine Copyrightverletzung!
Für alle anderen: Ich bin Pascal, Moderator aus dem Forum "Toontown-Click.de". Vor einigen Monaten veröffentlichte ich dort ein paar Worms-Comics, die dann auch gut ankamen.
Als mich heute ein Freund auf diesen Thread hinwies, da wurde mir das Sushi trocken! Jemand, der von der Auffälligkeit her in unserem Forum schon sehr bekannt ist, klaut mir einfach meine Comics?
Hier ist der Beweisthread: http://www.toontown-click.de/toontown_topi....html?&st=0
Darkwarlock hat darauf geantwortet, und wieso sollte er auf seine eigenen Comics Feedback geben?


----------



## claet (17. März 2008)

lol, das is ziemlich dreist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pascal40 (17. März 2008)

So zeichnet Darkwarlock in Wirklichkeit:
klick
(Laut seinem Thread auf Toontown-Click soll das ein Hochhaus sein.)

Link: http://www.toontown-click.de/index.php?sho...c=10464&hl=


----------



## Prinzessin Cosima McBurger (17. März 2008)

Pascal40 schrieb:


> Sag mal, tickst du eigentlich noch ganz?! Das sind meine Comics, was du hier begehst ist eine Copyrightverletzung!
> Für alle anderen: Ich bin Pascal Schuster, Moderator aus dem Forum "Toontown-Click.de". Vor einigen Monaten veröffentlichte ich dort ein paar Worms-Comics, die dann auch gut ankamen.
> Als mich heute ein Freund auf diesen Thread hinwies, da wurde mir das Sushi trocken! Jemand, der von der Auffälligkeit her in unserem Forum schon sehr bekannt ist, klaut mir einfach meine Comics?
> Hier ist der Beweisthread: http://www.toontown-click.de/toontown_topi....html?&st=0
> Darkwarlock hat darauf geantwortet, und wieso sollte er auf seine eigenen Comics Feedback geben?


Als Supermoderator im oben angegebenen Forum kann ich das nur betätigen.

Es ist eine Frechheit, was sich Darkwarlock hier erlaubt hat!

MfG

Prinzessin Cosima McBurger


----------



## Ennia (17. März 2008)

lol, 0wned


ich denk mal, dass die mods das regeln werden ^^


----------



## tschilpi (17. März 2008)

Oha... als Member in dem angegebenen Forum fällt mir nur eins auf als ich das sah: Omg^^


----------



## Villano (17. März 2008)

wie arm ist das denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

wow darkwarlock,da haste scheiße gebaut *g*


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> lol, 0wned


/sign

edit: oho es wird schon editiert


----------



## Minastirit (17. März 2008)

Pascal40 schrieb:


> Sag mal, tickst du eigentlich noch ganz?! Das sind meine Comics, was du hier begehst ist eine Copyrightverletzung!
> Für alle anderen: Ich bin Pascal, Moderator aus dem Forum "Toontown-Click.de". Vor einigen Monaten veröffentlichte ich dort ein paar Worms-Comics, die dann auch gut ankamen.
> Als mich heute ein Freund auf diesen Thread hinwies, da wurde mir das Sushi trocken! Jemand, der von der Auffälligkeit her in unserem Forum schon sehr bekannt ist, klaut mir einfach meine Comics?
> Hier ist der Beweisthread: http://www.toontown-click.de/toontown_topi....html?&st=0
> Darkwarlock hat darauf geantwortet, und wieso sollte er auf seine eigenen Comics Feedback geben?



Kann leider nicht draufklicken weil man sich einloggen müsste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wär aber nett wenn du mir vlt die Bilder zeigst find die nämlich cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Das vom TE find ich ne frechheit .. pff bilder klauen und sagen ich habs selbst gemacht ..)

Wär torzdem nett von dir den thread zu posten damit ich bisle den rest ankuken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke schönma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. März 2008)

ok die comics waren nun naja vllt n shcmunzeln,aber das ist ja mal echt *ROFL*


----------



## Pascal40 (17. März 2008)

@Minastirit
Klar, die kann ich hier posten. Wenn auch alle einverstanden sind?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn es neue gibt, poste ich die auch hier ^^


----------



## Minastirit (17. März 2008)

Vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ahja und gute arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lass dir nix klauen :smile:


----------



## Villano (17. März 2008)

die comics sind geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

GEIIIIIL


----------



## JackoBauer (17. März 2008)

LOL. Also das ist ja mal unter aller Kanone. Möchte von Darkwarlock eine Antwort darauf was ihm da einfällt... Am liebsten würde ich ihm gleich ausm Forem verbannen (TT-Click) aber erst mal mit den anderen absprechen. Ist ja wohl ne Frechheit.


----------



## Ollav (18. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ok die comics waren nun naja vllt n shcmunzeln,aber das ist ja mal echt *ROFL*



/signed
Ich lieg gleich aufn Boden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (18. März 2008)

Bis zur Klärung des Falles mache ich hiermal zu. Da müssen wir noch ein Wörtchen drüber reden.


----------

